# Youporn



## Tradito? (15 Luglio 2016)

Che ne pensate dell'accessibilità del porno più spinto per i nostri figli? A me preoccupa questa cosa che sembra inevitabile. Non può nascere un rapporto distorto con il sesso ed i sentimenti? E questo puo' valere anche per gli adulti?


----------



## Martoriato (15 Luglio 2016)

si e si.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Che ne pensate dell'accessibilità del porno più spinto per i nostri figli? A me preoccupa questa cosa che sembra inevitabile. Non può nascere un rapporto distorto con il sesso ed i sentimenti? E questo puo' valere anche per gli adulti?


Sicuramente Sì alla prima domanda. E infatti penso checsia indispensabile istituzionalizzare programmi di educazione sessuale ed emotiva per i ragazzi. Ma si sa...viviamo in Italia..il Vaticano...poveri noi...
Alla seconda domanda penso di no, a meno che l'adulto non ne diventi dipendente e preferisca le pipoe alla propria compagna. Si corrono anche questi rischi...ma li si corrono con qualunque cosa di accessibile (alcool, gioco d'azzardo ecc.)

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2016)

Ecco il motivo per cui ho sempre parlato di educazione sentimental-sessuale che dovrebbe essere fatta in quella fascia d'età che li apre al mondo adulto...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sicuramente Sì alla prima domanda. E infatti penso checsia indispensabile istituzionalizzare programmi di educazione sessuale ed emotiva per i ragazzi. Ma si sa...viviamo in Italia..il Vaticano...poveri noi...
> Alla seconda domanda penso di no, a meno che l'adulto non ne diventi dipendente e preferisca le pipoe alla propria compagna. Si corrono anche questi rischi...ma li si corrono con qualunque cosa di accessibile (alcool, gioco d'azzardo ecc.)
> 
> Buscopann


Nel decreto della Buona Scuola è fatto obbligo alle scuole organizzare progetti e impostare il progetto educativo per la prevenzione delle discriminazioni di genere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2016)

La famiglia dovrebbe intervenire per evitare l'esposizione precoce dei figli a situazioni e immagini pericolosi. Ma ci sono adulti che non sanno che se il telefono ha whatsapp può viaggiare in internet.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel decreto della Buona Scuola è fatto obbligo alle scuole organizzare progetti e impostare il progetto educativo per la prevenzione delle discriminazioni di genere.


Tu che ci lavori. Questa cosa viene fatta seriamente oppure è un po' come l'ora di religione o l'insegnamento dell'inglese? 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu che ci lavori. Questa cosa viene fatta seriamente oppure è un po' come l'ora di religione o l'insegnamento dell'inglese?
> 
> Buscopann


Viene fatto con progetti su bando a associazioni di psicologi.
Quindi è difficile che siano del tutto raffazzonati. Però sono limitati per questione di fondi e anche auto limitati per il timore di suscitare vespai se l'utenza è in allarme per le fantasiose campagne anti-Gender.
La testa degli insegnanti invece non la cambia nessuno e possono trasmettere atteggiamenti discriminatori in modalità non sanzionabili.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia dovrebbe intervenire per evitare l'esposizione precoce dei figli a situazioni e immagini pericolosi. Ma ci sono adulti che non sanno che se il telefono ha whatsapp può viaggiare in internet.


Il problema sono gli amici, quando iniziano a vedersi da soli ed anche a scuola


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene fatto con progetti su bando a associazioni di psicologi.
> Quindi è difficile che siano del tutto raffazzonati. Però sono limitati per questione di fondi e anche auto limitati per il timore di suscitare vespai se l'utenza è in allarme per le fantasiose campagne anti-Gender.
> La testa degli insegnanti invece non la cambia nessuno e possono trasmettere atteggiamenti discriminatori in modalità non sanzionabili.


l'ansia con cui si cerca di negare l'esistenza della teoria genderista fa sempre sorridere.

così come il fatto che qui si stava parlando della fattibilità di una corretta educazione sessuale, non di far credere ai ragazzi che si possa cambiare sesso come si cambiano un paio di scarpe.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Che ne pensate dell'accessibilità del porno più spinto per i nostri figli? A me preoccupa questa cosa che sembra inevitabile. Non può nascere un rapporto distorto con il sesso ed i sentimenti? E questo puo' valere anche per gli adulti?


esistono dei filtri per l'accessibilità a determinati siti.      questo per i figli, sempre al netto che si spera che un genitore si applichi ad educarlo un figlio e non lo smolli con lo smartphone in mano a 7 anni basta che non rompa.

un adulto che ha un rapporto distorto col sesso a causa di Youporn parvemi un caso da CIM


----------



## Ecate (17 Luglio 2016)

Io in questo momento sono più preoccupata da Pokemon go.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io in questo momento sono più preoccupata da Pokemon go.


Eccalà.


----------



## Ecate (17 Luglio 2016)

*Teoria del gender*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'ansia con cui si cerca di negare l'esistenza della teoria genderista fa sempre sorridere.
> 
> così come il fatto che qui si stava parlando della fattibilità di una corretta educazione sessuale, non di far credere ai ragazzi che si possa cambiare sesso come si cambiano un paio di scarpe.


Con teoria del Gender cosa intendi? La corrente di pensiero che auspica una maggiore fluidità nei ruoli di genere?


----------



## Ecate (17 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eccalà.


:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Con teoria del Gender cosa intendi? La corrente di pensiero che auspica una maggiore fluidità nei ruoli di genere?


Intendo gli esperimenti di John  Money ed il caso Bruce/Brenda/David Reimer e tutto quello che ne è seguito.

ma c'è un video norvegese che gira ancora su Youtube che spiega meglio di me cosa intendo.   se mi ricordo il link, lo posto.


----------



## Ecate (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intendo gli esperimenti di John  Money ed il caso Bruce/Brenda/David Reimer e tutto quello che ne è seguito.
> 
> ma c'è un video norvegese che gira ancora su Youtube che spiega meglio di me cosa intendo.   se mi ricordo il link, lo posto.


Aspetta 
David Reimer non soffriva di disforia di genere.
E il disastro combinato era proprio dovuto all'idea idiota che il sesso maschile fosse definito dalla presenza del pene.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Aspetta
> David Reimer non soffriva di disforia di genere.
> E il disastro combinato era proprio dovuto all'idea idiota che il sesso maschile fosse definito dalla presenza del pene.


appunto.  i genderisti attuali ragionano come Money.      e fanno disastri proprio perchè alla fine non conoscono la disforia di genere e credono che le persone siano bambolotti con parti intercambiabili.

ai ragazzi dovrebbe interessare solo essere consapevoli quali precauzioni sia opportuno prendere nei rapporti occasionali e non solo quelli.

Disforia di genere e cose del genere sono questioni che non possono essere demandate agli insegnanti, chè competenze specifiche non ne hanno.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  i genderisti attuali ragionano come Money.      e fanno disastri proprio perchè alla fine non conoscono la disforia di genere e credono che le persone siano bambolotti con parti intercambiabili.
> 
> ai ragazzi dovrebbe interessare solo essere consapevoli quali precauzioni sia opportuno prendere nei rapporti occasionali e non solo quelli.
> 
> Disforia di genere e cose del genere sono questioni che non possono essere demandate agli insegnanti, chè competenze specifiche non ne hanno.


Hai una fervida fantasia se immagini che ci siano insegnanti che abbiano anche la vaga aspirazione a fare qualcosa simile a quello che pensi.

Le raccomandazioni ministeriali aspirano a ridurre gli interventi che fanno sentire un bambino sbagliato perché ha voglia di giocare nella casetta o una bambina a cui piacciono le macchine.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una fervida fantasia se immagini che ci siano insegnanti che abbiano anche la vaga aspirazione a fare qualcosa simile a quello che pensi.
> 
> Le raccomandazioni ministeriali aspirano a ridurre gli interventi che fanno sentire un bambino sbagliato perché ha voglia di giocare nella casetta o una bambina a cui piacciono le macchine.


e vi serve una circolare ministeriale per queste cazzate?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e vi serve una circolare ministeriale per queste cazzate?


Eccome se serve! Oppure tu non hai mai sentito nessuno mortificare un bambino che piange dandogli della femminuccia. O non hai mai visto togliere dalle mani un gioco dicendo che è da femmina/maschio. Ecc

Questa è comunque solo una parte delle finalità secondo cui progettare .


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccome se serve! Oppure tu non hai mai sentito nessuno mortificare un bambino che piange dandogli della femminuccia. O non hai mai visto togliere dalle mani un gioco dicendo che è da femmina/maschio. Ecc
> 
> Questa è comunque solo una parte delle finalità secondo cui progettare .


certo che le ho viste e ho viste maestre intervenire senza dover aspettare la circolare ministeriale.

e siccome ho ben chiare le finalità del moderno genderismo, dico che per frenare l'atto di bullismo non ti serve un pezzo di carta, ma il coraggio di intervenire.


----------



## Foglia (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che le ho viste e ho viste maestre intervenire senza dover aspettare la circolare ministeriale.e siccome ho ben chiare le finalità del moderno genderismo, dico che per frenare l'atto di bullismo non ti serve un pezzo di carta, ma il coraggio di intervenire.


Ribadire dall'alto un concetto a volte aiuta.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che le ho viste e ho viste maestre intervenire senza dover aspettare la circolare ministeriale.
> 
> e siccome ho ben chiare le finalità del moderno genderismo, dico che per frenare l'atto di bullismo non ti serve un pezzo di carta, ma il coraggio di intervenire.


Vabbè ma non si può parlare per partito preso.

I documenti sono pubblici.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esistono dei filtri per l'accessibilità a determinati siti.      questo per i figli, sempre al netto che si spera che un genitore si applichi ad educarlo un figlio e non lo smolli con lo smartphone in mano a 7 anni basta che non rompa.
> 
> un adulto che ha un rapporto distorto col sesso a causa di Youporn parvemi un caso da CIM


Per i più piccoli hai ragione, mio figlio a 10 anni non credo abbia già avuto contatti con siti del genere, pero' in prima media sicuro succederà, filtri o non filtri


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ribadire dall'alto un concetto a volte aiuta.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può parlare per partito preso.
> 
> I documenti sono pubblici.


mi inquieta molto di più questo dirigismo che tutto il discorso in sè.    al netto che un programma scolastico serio il genderismo non deve prevederlo.



Tradito? ha detto:


> Per i più piccoli hai ragione, mio figlio a 10 anni non credo abbia già avuto contatti con siti del genere, pero' in prima media sicuro succederà, filtri o non filtri


quell'uomo, abbi pazienza non so quanti anni hai tu.   io so che quando andavo alle medie non c'era internet, ma c'era Le Ore Mese.

quindi è un problema prevedibile che coi ragazzini arriva il tempo in cui devi affrontare il tema della sessualità.
solo che ai miei tempi gli adulti se l'assumevano la briga di spiegare, ora vedo fin troppa gente a giro che delega allo smartphone.

quindi per me il problema non è tanto Youporn, quanto che sti ragazzini di oggi sono molto meno seguiti di quando avevo 12 anni io.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi inquieta molto di più questo dirigismo che tutto il discorso in sè.    al netto che un programma scolastico serio il genderismo non deve prevederlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dove sta il genderismo?!
Hai figli?


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove sta il genderismo?!
> Hai figli?


ho nipoti e amici con figli piccoli.   non negare l'evidenza.    che poi tu non sappia riconoscere quello che ti passa sotto il naso è plausibile.

ma se hai bisogno di una circolare ministeriale per intervenire in un caso di bullismo, lasciami dire che è preoccupante.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;wsR7_BlLV8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsR7_BlLV8o[/video]


----------



## Spot (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;wsR7_BlLV8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsR7_BlLV8o[/video]


YouTube.. la fonte di disinformazione per tutte le minchiate di eccellenza.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> YouTube.. la fonte di disinformazione per tutte le minchiate di eccellenza.


hai guardato il video, prima di giudicarlo?    essendo un video norvegese, mi serviva un'edizione sottotitolata in italiano.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2016)

Non riesco a credere che una teoria così strampalata sia un problema


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non riesco a credere che una teoria così strampalata sia un problema


non sarebbe un problema, per le persone di buon senso.     purtroppo, come vedi, anche in paesi come la Norvegia invece il problema è sussistito.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2016)

A me sembra un finto nemico


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho nipoti e amici con figli piccoli.   non negare l'evidenza.    che poi tu non sappia riconoscere quello che ti passa sotto il naso è plausibile.
> 
> ma se hai bisogno di una circolare ministeriale per intervenire in un caso di bullismo, lasciami dire che è preoccupante.


Senti veramente io trovo che tu abbia sempre un tono presuntuoso e sprezzante. Va bene, sei fatto così e te lo tieni.
Ma non sei tuttologo e qualche volta potresti dire "ah davvero?" O al limite "se lo dici tu " ma dare del deficiente ogni volta anche a chi un argomento lo conosce è insopportabile.
Io sopporto poi, perché ho davvero un'alta soglia di sopportazione, però sarebbe meglio che facessi ogni tanto, dico solo ogni tanto un minimo atto di sospensione del giudizio. Almeno.
Volendo posso ignorare pure te.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti veramente io trovo che tu abbia sempre un tono presuntuoso e sprezzante. Va bene, sei fatto così e te lo tieni.
> Ma non sei tuttologo e qualche volta potresti dire "ah davvero?" O al limite "se lo dici tu " ma dare del deficiente ogni volta anche a chi un argomento lo conosce è insopportabile.
> Io sopporto poi, perché ho davvero un'alta soglia di sopportazione, però sarebbe meglio che facessi ogni tanto, dico solo ogni tanto un minimo atto di sospensione del giudizio. Almeno.
> Volendo posso ignorare pure te.


puoi anche dirlo che non avevi mai sentito nominare il caso Reimer.    nè gli "studi" e gli "esperimenti" di Money.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> A me sembra un finto nemico


meglio conoscere il problema che ignorarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi anche dirlo che non avevi mai sentito nominare il caso Reimer.    nè gli "studi" e gli "esperimenti" di Money.


 OK cvd


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> OK cvd


ti invito a guardarlo, il video.   merita ben più di una riflessione.


----------



## Nuvola71 (17 Luglio 2016)

*Dissento totalmente*



Spot ha detto:


> YouTube.. la fonte di disinformazione per tutte le minchiate di eccellenza.


YouTube come Internet, in generale, e' un mezzo potente di informazione e disinformazione. Bisogna approfondire e verificare tutto. 
Grazie, Perplesso.
Io l'ho trovato molto interessante.
Ben vengano queste iniziative, che mirano appunto a farci aprire gli occhi, affinché non prendiamo per vero tutto ciò che si dice  e offrono spunti di ulteriore ricerca.


----------



## drusilla (17 Luglio 2016)

Certo che giudicare i genitori di oggi non essendolo e in più generalizando e dicendo ai miei tempi era meglio me lo potrei aspettare da un anziano da 80 in sù. Anzi, quella generazione sono dei grandi.
Edit: ho scritto con le estremità inferiori ma lo lascio così, al netto dell'incazzatura


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Certo che giudicare i genitori di oggi non essendolo e in più generalizando e dicendo ai miei tempi era meglio me lo potrei aspettare da un anziano da 80 in sù. Anzi, quella generazione sono dei grandi.
> Edit: ho scritto con le estremità inferiori ma lo lascio così, al netto dell'incazzatura


basta non leggere con attenzione quello che uno scrive e succede di non capire cosa uno ha scritto.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> YouTube come Internet, in generale, e' un mezzo potente di informazione e disinformazione. Bisogna approfondire e verificare tutto.
> Grazie, Perplesso.
> Io l'ho trovato molto interessante.
> Ben vengano queste iniziative, che mirano appunto a farci aprire gli occhi, affinché non prendiamo per vero tutto ciò che si dice  e offrono spunti di ulteriore ricerca.


grazie, sono contento che finalmente qualcuno dica di aver guardato il video.


----------



## Nuvola71 (17 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Che ne pensate dell'accessibilità del porno più spinto per i nostri figli? A me preoccupa questa cosa che sembra inevitabile. Non può nascere un rapporto distorto con il sesso ed i sentimenti? E questo puo' valere anche per gli adulti?


Penso che l'educazione sessuale adeguata alla fascia di eta' dei figli possa dare un contributo, nel senso che ci si possa sperare in un'apertura da parte dei figli, manifestata col volerne parlare col proprio genitore di cio' che si e' visto sullo schermo. Condivido che, nella pratica, i filtri servano a ben poco, nell'eta' preadolescenziale. Le amicizie possono, invece, svolgere un ruolo importante in questa' eta'. 
Nell'adulto, simili conseguenze potrebbero far pensare a scarsa maturita', cerebrale, sessuale ed emotiva.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  i genderisti attuali ragionano come Money.      e fanno disastri proprio perchè alla fine non conoscono la disforia di genere e credono che le persone siano bambolotti con parti intercambiabili.
> 
> ai ragazzi dovrebbe interessare solo essere consapevoli quali precauzioni sia opportuno prendere nei rapporti occasionali e non solo quelli.
> 
> Disforia di genere e cose del genere sono questioni che non possono essere demandate agli insegnanti, chè competenze specifiche non ne hanno.


L' esistenza di questa teoria viene sostenuta solo dai suoi oppositori. È un fenomeno singolare.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

come insegnante, non si tratta sicuramente di trattare l'identità di genere. Ma di aprire porte e alzare la tolleranza verso la diversità, che si manifesta nelle più piccole cose. Un bambino sensibile ha il diritto di esprimersi piangendo, se corrisponde alla sua indole. Una bambina ha il diritto di preferire i pantaloni o giocare con i lego e fare la costruttrice, se le piace. Si tratta di abbattere certi stereotipi che impediscono di vedere l'individuo che si è. E da qui per arrivare all'identità sessuale, ce ne passa ... Ed è chiaro, che un'insegnante interviene se ci sono segni di bullismo. Ci mancherebbe pure. Ma il tutto è da prendere come una base preventiva. Sensibilizzare. Ed è un'insegnamento che è "Fächerübergreifend" (che va oltre le materie).  

Si tratta di una educazione al sé. Di accettarsi e accettare l'altro nella sua individualità. Che è un'aspetto importante nelle relazioni. Lo leggiamo spesso qui dentro ... come alcuni (molti direi) non sono stati altro che marionette di aspettative per trascrivere lo script che si hanno verso una ragazza e un ragazzo ... 

Poi, per quanto riguardano i mass-media ... i genitori vengono sensibilizzati alle varie problematiche tramite le varie attività scolastiche. Ci vuole, ad esempio, il permesso dei genitori per pubblicare una foto del figlio sul sito della scuola. Certo, per il resto, a volte, i genitori ne sanno meno dei figli ... ma anche qui, per chi vuole, ci sono corsi che trattano la tematica ecc. 



sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Penso che l'educazione sessuale adeguata alla fascia di eta' dei figli possa dare un contributo, nel senso che ci si possa sperare in un'apertura da parte dei figli, manifestata col volerne parlare col proprio genitore di cio' che si e' visto sullo schermo. Condivido che, nella pratica, i filtri servano a ben poco, nell'eta' preadolescenziale. Le amicizie possono, invece, svolgere un ruolo importante in questa' eta'.
> Nell'adulto, simili conseguenze potrebbero far pensare a scarsa maturita', cerebrale, sessuale ed emotiva.



Ciao

ai nostri tempi circolavano le cassette con Cicciolina ... ad esempio. 
La questione in sé, non è nuova ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ai nostri tempi circolavano le cassette con Cicciolina ... ad esempio.
> La questione in sé, non è nuova ...
> ...


Lo so bene 
Però ultimamente l'offerta si è moltiplicata e diversificata ed è molto più accessibile, non è più qualcosa limitata agli attori porno ma coinvolge coppie e persone qualsiasi. Boh forse esagero nella preoccupazione ma io ci vedo un qualcosa diverso dal passato, con cui dovremo fare i conti


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Youporn e gender?
A me preoccupano altre cose...
in ordine sparso:
La facilità con cui vengono reperite le informazioni utili (compiti con la chat di whatsapp, nozioni da memorizzare con Wikipedia, indicazioni stradali semplicissime con waze... ) È deresponsabilizzante e rende pigri mentalmente. Vedo gli effetti nefasti in primis su di me.
L'incapacità di gestire il tempo vuoto (immediatamente bypassata dal tablet)... Da cui deriva l'incapacità di gestire un ozio produttivo - pare ossimoro ma non è
La dipendenza da videogiochi (anche limitando i tempi ci sono bambini particolarmente propensi, mentre altri ne sono refrattari)
Questa nuova realtà aumentata del cazzo, che adesso sono i pokèmon, domani potrebbe essere il poliziotto, il nero, il musulmano, l'ebreo e pure il cristiano. È incredibilmente pervasiva e confonde ancora di più il confine tra realtà e virtualità.
Potrei continuare fino a domani.
Davvero Youporn e Gender (ma esiste?) sono l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Ross (18 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ai nostri tempi circolavano le cassette con Cicciolina ... ad esempio.
> La questione in sé, non è nuova ...
> ...


Quintali di pelo fa... :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Youporn e gender?
> A me preoccupano altre cose...
> in ordine sparso:
> La facilità con cui vengono reperite le informazioni utili (compiti con la chat di whatsapp, nozioni da memorizzare con Wikipedia, indicazioni stradali semplicissime con waze... ) È deresponsabilizzante e rende pigri mentalmente. Vedo gli effetti nefasti in primis su di me.
> ...


Che te lo dico a fare. Quoto.
Aggiungo che non conosco un, dico uno, genitore nelle mie stesse condizioni di normale genitore, con cui abbia mai parlato di questa benedetta identità di genere, e dei problemi che potrebbero derivare da certi input extra familiari. 
In compenso ho visto molti adulti senza figli o con figli ormai autonomi ossessionati dalla questione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lo so bene
> Però ultimamente l'offerta si è moltiplicata e diversificata ed è molto più accessibile, non è più qualcosa limitata agli attori porno ma coinvolge coppie e persone qualsiasi. Boh forse esagero nella preoccupazione ma io ci vedo un qualcosa diverso dal passato, con cui dovremo fare i conti


Per me ci vuole un atteggiamento sicuro dei genitori nel definire le regole. Vale nell'uso di internet, così come per la mobilità. Se nessuno (ma il recente caso del bambino corridore di mini-moto morto mi smentisce) che darebbe un'auto a un bambino di 10 anni, non capisco perché gli si debba dare l'accesso libero a internet.


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci vuole un atteggiamento sicuro dei genitori nel definire le regole. Vale nell'uso di internet, così come per la mobilità. Se nessuno (ma il recente caso del bambino corridore di mini-moto morto mi smentisce) che darebbe un'auto a un bambino di 10 anni, non capisco perché gli si debba dare l'accesso libero a internet.


Concordo.Che poi se lo dici ti si risponderà "ma se non si hanno 18 anni certi video e applicazioni non si possono guardare perchè in base al età dichiarata c'è la limitazione".E li ti viene spontaneo rispondere beata ingenuità..Di base e per legge nemmeno whatsapp(e altre chat)  dovrebbe essere usato da un minore ma si vedono interi gruppi di adolescenti in commitiva che non si parlano tra di loro ma scambiano messagi con gli amici...Non ci si parla piu,non ci si guarda in faccia e i libri son diventati leggenda.Per non parlare poi di quello spettacolo orripilante di adulti che fanno sedere i propri bambini con altri bambini a tavola e ognuno di questi bambini ha un tablet in mano...Se si perde la connessione di internet vanno tutti in isteria,genitori e figli.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che te lo dico a fare. Quoto.
> Aggiungo che non conosco un, dico uno, genitore nelle mie stesse condizioni di normale genitore, con cui abbia mai parlato di questa benedetta identità di genere, e dei problemi che potrebbero derivare da certi input extra familiari.
> In compenso ho visto molti adulti senza figli o con figli ormai autonomi ossessionati dalla questione.


Confermo.
Aggiungo una nota fantozziana.
Dalla preside di mio figlio sono arrivate due circolari.
Una in cui rassicurava i genitori sulla faccenda Gender, perché una fantomatica associazione che non conosco neanche per sentito dire aveva raccolto firme di genitori preoccupati (mai conosciuti neanche questi, probabilmente per filtri personali)
Un'altra in cui rassicurava che la festa di Natale ci sarebbe stata, perché credo la stessa associazione aveva sentito dire che la festa non si sarebbe fatta in nome del multiculturalismo.
In entrambi i casi sia io che i genitori che conosco siamo caduti dalle nuvole.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L' esistenza di questa teoria viene sostenuta solo dai suoi oppositori. È un fenomeno singolare.


se hai guardato il video, direi che i sostenitori e praticanti ci sono eccome.  e prendevano anche soldi dallo stato norvegese.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Youporn e gender?
> A me preoccupano altre cose...
> in ordine sparso:
> La facilità con cui vengono reperite le informazioni utili (compiti con la chat di whatsapp, nozioni da memorizzare con Wikipedia, indicazioni stradali semplicissime con waze... ) È deresponsabilizzante e rende pigri mentalmente. Vedo gli effetti nefasti in primis su di me.
> ...





Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo.Che poi se lo dici ti si risponderà "ma se non si hanno 18 anni certi video e applicazioni non si possono guardare perchè in base al età dichiarata c'è la limitazione".E li ti viene spontaneo rispondere beata ingenuità..Di base e per legge nemmeno whatsapp(e altre chat)  dovrebbe essere usato da un minore ma si vedono interi gruppi di adolescenti in commitiva che non si parlano tra di loro ma scambiano messagi con gli amici...Non ci si parla piu,non ci si guarda in faccia e i libri son diventati leggenda.Per non parlare poi di quello spettacolo orripilante di adulti che fanno sedere i propri bambini con altri bambini a tavola e ognuno di questi bambini ha un tablet in mano...Se si perde la connessione di internet vanno tutti in isteria,genitori e figli.


oh bene, vedo che arriviamo al punto.    il nodo è che si vedono fin troppi genitori abdicare ai propri doveri.

deresponsabilizzazione.    brutta parola e troppo lunga, ma rende l'idea.    e sì, non è che sia obbligatorio avere dei figli, basta ricordarsi di come si è stati educati dai propri genitori per cogliere la differenza.

e non è una differenza in positivo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2016)

Per forza, i genitori sono impegnati a tradire!


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per forza, i genitori sono impegnati a tradire!


Brunetta ha vinto l'internet :risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se hai guardato il video, direi che i sostenitori e praticanti ci sono eccome.  e prendevano anche soldi dallo stato norvegese.


Ma anche a venti chilometri da casa mia c'è un gruppo di cattolici oltranzisti che sentendosi assediati da questa barbarica teoria che ,secondo loro,  TUTTE le scuole di ogni ordine e grado cercano di propinare segretamente ai nostri poveri figli indifesi,  hanno chiesto e ottenuto di aprire una scuola loro, per i cazzi loro, in collina; dove evidentemente alle bambine viene messa in mano la scopa e regalato il libro di economia domestica,  e ai maschietti il kit del bravo falegname. 
Non che ci sia niente di male, sia chiaro. Loro dicono di autofinanziarsi, se non ricordo male qualcuno postò pure l'articolo qui sul forum. Vediamo quanto vanno avanti.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se hai guardato il video, direi che i sostenitori e praticanti ci sono eccome.  e prendevano anche soldi dallo stato norvegese.


Sono arrivata a metà.
per ora mi sembra che in Italia siamo più avanti che in Norvegia, visto che infermiere da noi è un mestiere considerato sia maschile che femminile da tempo immemore. Pure bidello.
E viste le mie attitudini e inettitudini, inizio a sospettare di essere affetta da una forma di disforia di genere. 
Magari pure mio marito, che si bulla di saper cucire benissimo (non è vero, ma lui ci crede).


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a metà.
> per ora mi sembra che in Italia siamo più avanti che in Norvegia, visto che infermiere da noi è un mestiere considerato sia maschile che femminile da tempo immemore. Pure bidello.
> E viste le mie attitudini e inettitudini, inizio a sospettare di essere affetta da una forma di disforia di genere.
> Magari pure mio marito, che si bulla di saper cucire benissimo (non è vero, ma lui ci crede).


magari controlla il tuo livello di testosterone 

battute a parte, il nodo è che si confondono gli ambiti.    chiaro che non c'è nulla di male se una bambina vuol giocare con le macchinine, mia nipote da piccolina voleva giocare con me a pallone.

e oggi tutto farebbe tranne che andare a vedere una partita di calcio.

il che mi faceva e fa pensare che talvolta gli è che uno vuol essere accettato.   e se in un gruppo tutti giocano con le macchinine, ci vuoi giocare anche tu, magari di motori te ne fregherà sempre fava, ma non ti senti escluso/a.


ed il mio parallelo tra Youporn e Le Ore Mese è per dire che quando hai figli di 11-12-13 anni è inevitabile cominciare ad affrontare certi discorsi.    ma se anche tu ed Eratò mi confermate  che ci sono genitori che piuttosto che assumersi la responsabilità di questo discorso, smollano il figlio al tablet, ovvio che poi se ne pagano i risultati.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh bene, vedo che arriviamo al punto.    il nodo è che si vedono fin troppi genitori abdicare ai propri doveri.
> 
> deresponsabilizzazione.    brutta parola e troppo lunga, ma rende l'idea.    e sì, non è che sia obbligatorio avere dei figli, basta ricordarsi di come si è stati educati dai propri genitori per cogliere la differenza.
> 
> e non è una differenza in positivo.


Sai che non ho capito cosa intendi e in che relazione sia la deresponsabilizzazione con il Gender?
Io sono stata torturata con alcuni sport femminili che ho odiato, ma non mi è stato impedito di praticare quelli che mi piacevano, nè di giocare con le macchinine. 
Mi compravano le bambole ed io le ignoravo.
Da questo punto di vista non ho ricevuto pressioni.
Sono stata obbligata a fare studi umanistici invece che scientifici, che ho recuperato im seguito, ma non per una questione di "Gender", per questioni di presunto prestigio sociale (bleah) dell'istituto in questione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito cosa intendi e in che relazione sia la deresponsabilizzazione con il Gender?
> Io sono stata torturata con alcuni sport femminili che ho odiato, ma non mi è stato impedito di praticare quelli che mi piacevano, nè di giocare con le macchinine.
> Mi compravano le bambole ed io le ignoravo.
> Da questo punto di vista non ho ricevuto pressioni.
> Sono stata obbligata a fare studi umanistici invece che scientifici, che ho recuperato im seguito, ma non per una questione di "Gender", per questioni di presunto prestigio sociale (bleah) dell'istituto in questione.


partiamo da una premessa.   il principale problema del genderismo non è che sia una cazzata, perchè quello è evidente.   il problema è che è  di moda.   e la moda può fare danni inenarrabili.

come quando diventa di moda una certa razza canina e allora tutti a prendere quel cane lì.    ricordo che dalle mie parti una quindicina di anni fa c'era sta moda del cane da borsetta e tu vedevi a giro frotte di donne con sti topini abbaianti che spuntavano dalla borsetta.

quindi ora si tende a mettere i discorsi sull'identità di genere anche dove non c'entrano fava, come in questo 3d.
e a me infastidisce appunto perchè mettere in mezzo sto gender sempre e dovunque non mi sta bene.

la questione posta da Tradito? è educazionale.     da qui il riferimento alla deresponsabilizzazione che anche tu hai evidenziato.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Youporn e gender?
> A me preoccupano altre cose...
> in ordine sparso:
> La facilità con cui vengono reperite le informazioni utili (compiti con la chat di whatsapp, nozioni da memorizzare con Wikipedia, indicazioni stradali semplicissime con waze... ) È deresponsabilizzante e rende pigri mentalmente. Vedo gli effetti nefasti in primis su di me.
> ...


Quoto i problemi sono anche altri, che hai espresso perfettamente, senza nulla togliere a quello di YouPorn, però


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quoto i problemi sono anche altri, che hai espresso perfettamente, senza nulla togliere a quello di YouPorn, però


Youporn e una conseguenza della deresponsabilizzazione....lasciar a un ragazzino un tablet o uno smartphone con accesso a Internet  senza alcun controllo non puo portare niente di buono.E anche  i casi di cronaca con ragazzini di 12 13 anni che filmanavano  lo stupro della coetanea lo dimostrano.


----------



## brenin (18 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Youporn e una conseguenza della deresponsabilizzazione....lasciar a un ragazzino un tablet o uno smartphone con accesso a Internet  senza alcun controllo non puo portare niente di buono.E anche  i casi di cronaca con ragazzini di 12 13 anni che filmanavano  lo stupro della coetanea lo dimostrano.


Aggiungo i casi di adescamento...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Aggiungo i casi di adescamento...


Basterebbe la leggerezza con cui vengono diffuse foto.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> partiamo da una premessa.   il principale problema del genderismo non è che sia una cazzata, perchè quello è evidente.   il problema è che è  di moda.   e la moda può fare danni inenarrabili.
> 
> come quando diventa di moda una certa razza canina e allora tutti a prendere quel cane lì.    ricordo che dalle mie parti una quindicina di anni fa c'era sta moda del cane da borsetta e tu vedevi a giro frotte di donne con sti topini abbaianti che spuntavano dalla borsetta.
> 
> ...


 d'accordo, però il Gender l'hai tirato dentro tu 
Ti dico ancora una volta che è una moda che viene percepita solo da chi ne è spaventato.
Non come altre mode, che le percepiscono tutti (come Pokemon go).
Questo nel mio mondo, in Norvegia non so. Perché se considerano infermiere un lavoro da femmina un pizzico di Gender può solo aiutarli


----------



## brenin (18 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basterebbe la leggerezza con cui vengono diffuse foto.


Verissimo.... oramai sono purtroppo all'ordine del giorno casi di violenza perpetrati a danno di minori.... e a cosa mai possono  servire ad un/un'adolescente  di 12/13 anni i social network ? Siti ai quali accedono con computer senza "filtri" o parental control ....


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Youporn e una conseguenza della deresponsabilizzazione....lasciar a un ragazzino un tablet o uno smartphone con accesso a Internet  senza alcun controllo non puo portare niente di buono.E anche  i casi di cronaca con ragazzini di 12 13 anni che filmanavano  lo stupro della coetanea lo dimostrano.


Concordo pienamente.
Se ad un corso estivo è permesso portare smartphone ai bambini io i miei figli non ce li mando.
Una volta il mio bimbo è stato obbligato a fare lo scemo e mi è giunta voce che è stato filmato e gli chiedevano dei soldi per non finire su internet.
Lui era molto più piccolo e non capiva neanche che il filmato era per umiliarlo. 
Ho fatto un putiferio che da allora in quella società sportiva i telefonini sono proibiti. E i miei figli non vi mettono più piede.
Se uno di questi bimbi più grandi gli avesse fatto vedere un filmato su Youporn mi sarei incazzata e preoccupata di meno... E avrei avuto molte meno difficoltà a spiegare la cosa a mio figlio.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> d'accordo, però il Gender l'hai tirato dentro tu
> Ti dico ancora una volta che è una moda che viene percepita solo da chi ne è spaventato.
> Non come altre mode, che le percepiscono tutti (come Pokemon go).
> Questo nel mio mondo, in Norvegia non so. Perché se considerano infermiere un lavoro da femmina un pizzico di Gender può solo aiutarli


no no, il gender non l'ho tirato dentro nel discorso io

http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/23585-youporn?p=1726907&viewfull=1#post1726907

io ho puntualizzato la questione.


la differenza tra il pokemon go (che non so cos'è, lo ammetto) e il genderismo è che il primo dubito che venga inserito nei programmi scolastici.

il video che devi finire di vedere  vuol spiegare che uomini e donne tendono ad avere interessi diversi non perchè le gosdruzzioni guldurali vietano alle bimbe di giocare con le macchinine, ma perchè uomini e donne hanno interessi differenti perchè sono diversi.

solo che nel pensiero corrente diverso è diventato sinonimo dei peggiori oscurantismi.  per cui bisogna rendere tutto uguale ed informe, sennò qualcuno si potrebbe sentire discriminato.

una forma di bispensiero moderno, insomma.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo.... oramai sono purtroppo all'ordine del giorno casi di violenza perpetrati a danno di minori.... e a cosa mai possono  servire ad un/un'adolescente  di 12/13 anni i social network ? Siti ai quali accedono con computer senza "filtri" o parental control ....


Ecco, io qui penso di poter intervenire. 
Non so se i miei figli cambieranno, ma come gli tolgo la play station se esagerano allo stesso modo farò con internet e con i social, che controllerò. Che non si azzardino ad intrattenere rapporti in rete con sconosciuti.
Un NO bello rotondo e sonoro, come quello che ho sentenziato riguardo telefono cellulare e Pokemon go.


----------



## brenin (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, io qui penso di poter intervenire.
> Non so se i miei figli cambieranno, ma come gli tolgo la play station se esagerano allo stesso modo farò con internet e con i social, che controllerò. Che non si azzardino ad intrattenere rapporti in rete con sconosciuti.
> Un NO bello rotondo e sonoro, come quello che ho sentenziato riguardo telefono cellulare e Pokemon go.


Non so quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli, il mio ha 4 anni e 5 mesi... ma abbiamo già cominciato,poco alla volta,ad "fargli gocciolare" nella mente che non è detto che se tutti ( o perlomeno tanti, io aggiunto troppi ) fanno la stessa cosa lui debba accodarsi al gregge.... gli proponiamo alternative ( consapevoli dell'età che ha ed, ovviamente,delle richieste che avanza o potrebbe avanzare ) che coinvolgano noi direttamente od i suoi amichetti... per noi è una scoperta continua,essendo figlio unico, ma da quello che sino ad ora abbiamo appreso è che ad un "no" - nel nostro caso specifico - è sempre opportuno far seguire almeno un paio di proposte alternative.


----------



## ivanl (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli, il mio ha 4 anni e 5 mesi... ma abbiamo già cominciato,poco alla volta,ad "fargli gocciolare" nella mente che non è detto che se tutti ( o perlomeno tanti, io aggiunto troppi ) fanno la stessa cosa lui debba accodarsi al gregge.... gli proponiamo alternative ( consapevoli dell'età che ha ed, ovviamente,delle richieste che avanza o potrebbe avanzare ) che coinvolgano noi direttamente od i suoi amichetti... per noi è una scoperta continua,essendo figlio unico, ma da quello che sino ad ora abbiamo appreso è che ad un "no" - nel nostro caso specifico - è sempre opportuno far seguire almeno un paio di proposte alternative.


lo abbiamo sempre fatto anche noi; adesso, a 10 anni, e' parecchio difficile, cominciano a formarsi i gruppi e a guardare cosa fanno/hanno gli altri.
Quando gli dico che passa troppo tempo con il tablet, mi risponde che lui fa parte della generazione tecnologica e, quindi, e' normale.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no, il gender non l'ho tirato dentro nel discorso io
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/23585-youporn?p=1726907&viewfull=1#post1726907
> 
> ...


uhm
però in Norvegia bidello è tradizionalmente considerato da maschi
qui da femmine
infermiere se proprio vogliamo secondo me è mestiere più maschile, per la fatica fisica che comporta
eppure tradizionalmente è considerato femminile, solo perché si vedeva l'infermiere (femmina) come sottoposto al medico (maschio)
In certe culture un uomo che non sa farsi il letto e cucirsi uno strappo al pantalone è sfigato, perché è considerato un mammone
È soprattutto sugli interessi e le attitudini che ho da ribattere; è una questione prettamente culturale.
cambi cultura e cambia il Gender dell'attività o interesse

PS: vero, il Gender non l'hai tirato dentro tu


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> uhm
> però in Norvegia bidello è tradizionalmente considerato da maschi
> qui da femmine
> infermiere se proprio vogliamo secondo me è mestiere più maschile, per la fatica fisica che comporta
> ...


bidello è considerato tendenzialmente lavoro da uomini anche qui.   e credo che l'associazione donna-infermiera sia legata al concetto di assistenza.

boh.  può darsi, ma in parte.   non conosco culture in cui mestieri come il minatore o il muratore siano associati alle donne.   per esempio.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> bidello è considerato tendenzialmente lavoro da uomini anche qui.   e credo che l'associazione donna-infermiera sia legata al concetto di assistenza.
> 
> boh.  può darsi, ma in parte.   non conosco culture in cui mestieri come il minatore o il muratore siano associati alle donne.   per esempio.


Infatti quelli non sono interessi... per questi lavori serve una forza fisica che è più frequentemente riscontrabile nel sesso maschile


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Infatti quelli non sono interessi... per questi lavori serve una forza fisica che è più frequentemente riscontrabile nel sesso maschile


io non conosco donne che siano interessate a salire sui ponteggi come muratore, ma non escludo esistano.

così come so che esistono uomini che vogliono fare nuoto sincronizzato, senza essere gay.


il discorso degli interessi credo abbia un limite proprio nel fatto che tu puoi essere interessato a quello che vuoi, ma se non hai i requisiti fisici, non puoi dare la colpa alla società cattiva e classista.


per questo ho portato il caso del muratore.


----------



## Ecate (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli, il mio ha 4 anni e 5 mesi... ma abbiamo già cominciato,poco alla volta,ad "fargli gocciolare" nella mente che non è detto che se tutti ( o perlomeno tanti, io aggiunto troppi ) fanno la stessa cosa lui debba accodarsi al gregge.... gli proponiamo alternative ( consapevoli dell'età che ha ed, ovviamente,delle richieste che avanza o potrebbe avanzare ) che coinvolgano noi direttamente od i suoi amichetti... per noi è una scoperta continua,essendo figlio unico, ma da quello che sino ad ora abbiamo appreso è che ad un "no" - nel nostro caso specifico - è sempre opportuno far seguire almeno un paio di proposte alternative.


Quando crescono a volte è proprio impossibile. 
Sono un po'più grandini, ma tendo anch'io a fare così... Quando però mi sembra che pretendano troppo e che non ci sia nessun motivo valido per regalare loro qualcosa,  sfodero anche il no senza alternative e con spiegazione (non gradita, ma comunque arriva).
Quella goccia funziona. Con i miei bimbi ne vedo i frutti e ne sono orgogliosa... Vedrai quando crescerà.
I capricci però li faranno sempre


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Youporn e una conseguenza della deresponsabilizzazione....lasciar a un ragazzino un tablet o uno smartphone con accesso a Internet  senza alcun controllo non puo portare niente di buono.E anche  i casi di cronaca con ragazzini di 12 13 anni che filmanavano  lo stupro della coetanea lo dimostrano.


Quando iniziano a crescere diventa sempre più difficile controllarli.


----------



## drusilla (18 Luglio 2016)

Lancio una provocazione: siamo sicuri che il nostro approccio al sesso sia stato migliore? Boh. Nel mio caso sarebbe stato salvifico avere un video "esplicito" a mano. Vi giuro.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione: siamo sicuri che il nostro approccio al sesso sia stato migliore? Boh. Nel mio caso sarebbe stato salvifico avere un video "esplicito" a mano. Vi giuro.


No non sono sicuro sia stato migliore, di sicuro però è diverso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione: siamo sicuri che il nostro approccio al sesso sia stato migliore? Boh. Nel mio caso sarebbe stato salvifico avere un video "esplicito" a mano. Vi giuro.



mia figlia ha 14 anni.
qualche mese fa mi scaricò una app che lei stava già usando da qualche mese, che serve a tenere monitorato il ciclo femminile in base alle informazioni che vengono inserite giornalmente.
molto bella e completa, con tanto di spiegazioni: ho pensato, magari l'avessi avuta io alla sua età!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia figlia ha 14 anni.
> qualche mese fa mi scaricò una app che lei stava già usando da qualche mese, che serve a tenere monitorato il ciclo femminile in base alle informazioni che vengono inserite giornalmente.
> molto bella e completa, con tanto di spiegazioni: ho pensato, magari l'avessi avuta io alla sua età!


Ma chi Flò? Io ce l ho!


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia figlia ha 14 anni.
> qualche mese fa mi scaricò una app che lei stava già usando da qualche mese, che serve a tenere monitorato il ciclo femminile in base alle informazioni che vengono inserite giornalmente.
> molto bella e completa, con tanto di spiegazioni: ho pensato, magari l'avessi avuta io alla sua età!


Certo l'informazione è sempre positiva, potrebbe esserlo anche quella sessuale, chi lo sa


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo l'informazione è sempre positiva, potrebbe esserlo anche quella sessuale, chi lo sa


Toglierei il condizionale.
L'informazione è positiva oltre che assolutamente necessaria.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Toglierei il condizionale.
> L'informazione è positiva oltre che assolutamente necessaria.


Mi riferivo a quella su youporn


----------



## drusilla (18 Luglio 2016)

Il problema non credo che sia tanto che guardino porno ma la totale irrealtà del porno che si produce. Che ignora completamente la vera sessualità femminile.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione: siamo sicuri che il nostro approccio al sesso sia stato migliore? Boh. Nel mio caso sarebbe stato salvifico avere un video "esplicito" a mano. Vi giuro.



Ciao

me la sono cavata bene, senza che qualcuno o qualcosa mi informasse. 
Però, ammetto che ho imparato molto osservando gli animali ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quella su youporn


È che quella di youporn non l'avrei chiamata informazione.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È che quella di youporn non l'avrei chiamata informazione.


E' che tego sempre questa concisione come se pagassimo per ogni parola...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo.... oramai sono purtroppo all'ordine del giorno casi di violenza perpetrati a danno di minori.... e a cosa mai possono  servire ad un/un'adolescente  di 12/13 anni i social network ? Siti ai quali accedono con computer senza "filtri" o parental control ....


La leggerezza è anche di quarantenni...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' che tego sempre questa concisione come se pagassimo per ogni parola...


Non ho capito...


----------



## Tradito? (18 Luglio 2016)

Niente, pensavo fosse sottinteso che mi riferivo a quel tipo di informazione, a volte però potrei spiegarmi meglio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Che ne pensate dell'accessibilità del porno più spinto per i nostri figli? A me preoccupa questa cosa che sembra inevitabile. *Non può nascere un rapporto distorto con il sesso ed i sentimenti?* E questo puo' valere anche per gli adulti?


Tranquillo, su Youporn c'è anche la sezione "Romantic".


----------



## Tradito? (4 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tranquillo, su Youporn c'è anche la sezione "Romantic".


E chi l'ha vista ? [emoji1]


----------



## Ross (7 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il problema non credo che sia tanto che guardino porno ma la totale irrealtà del porno che si produce. Che ignora completamente la vera sessualità femminile.


Il fatto che ormai il porno online sia ampiamente fruito anche dalle donne non indicherebbe esattamente il contrario di quanto asserisci?


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il fatto che ormai il porno online sia ampiamente fruito anche dalle donne non indicherebbe esattamente il contrario di quanto asserisci?


Scusa Ross da dove trai i dati statistici cui ti riferisci?


----------



## Ross (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa Ross da dove trai i dati statistici cui ti riferisci?


Coetanee: a parlarne schiettamente nessuna ha negato di sbirciare porno.

Non vedo perché dovrebbe essere prerogativa maschile, d'altra parte.


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Coetanee: a parlarne schiettamente nessuna ha negato di sbirciare porno.
> 
> Non vedo perché dovrebbe essere prerogativa maschile, d'altra parte.


Sbirciare pornografia non significa essere consumatore.  Di filmini ne ho visti anche io. E anche io mi sono fatta in paio di canne nella vita ma questo non fa di me una tossica.

Quello che ha detto drusilla è altro: che la sessualità femminile risponde anche (a volte solo) a stimoli diversi e più complessi.

Non mi risultano casi di dipendenza da porno di cui siano vittime donne. Per questo chiedevo. 
Probabilmente le cose cambieranno, dal mio punto di vista non in meglio


----------



## Ross (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sbirciare pornografia non significa essere consumatore.  Di filmini ne ho visti anche io. E anche io mi sono fatta in paio di canne nella vita ma questo non fa di me una tossica.
> 
> Quello che ha detto drusilla è altro: che la sessualità femminile risponde anche (a volte solo) a stimoli diversi e più complessi.
> 
> ...


Comprendo il senso del vostro discorso. E ti chiedo da cosa deduci che ci siano solo uomini affetti da dipendenza da porno.


Ma preciso il mio modo di intendere le cose: mi smanaccio davanti a porno? Sono un consumatore (occasionale o meno cambia poco,  la distinzione è opportuna quando si sconfina in utilizzo patologico e compulsivo).

Mi faccio una canna? Sono un consumatore di droga leggera. (La parte tra parentesi è la stessa di prima)


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Comprendo il senso del vostro discorso. E ti chiedo da cosa deduci che ci siano solo uomini affetti da dipendenza da porno.
> 
> 
> Ma preciso il mio modo di intendere le cose: mi smanaccio davanti a porno? Sono un consumatore (occasionale o meno cambia poco,  la distinzione è opportuna quando si sconfina in utilizzo patologico e compulsivo).
> ...


Ho letto e studiato parecchio sull'argomento. Ti manderò la bibliografia. Ripeto. Probabilmente anche le donne cambieranno, le nuove generazioni sono già in cammino. Non sono sicura sia un progresso.

E no. Una sega davanti a un porno non fa di te un consumatore ..... e nemmeno un dipendente. Se riesci a fare sesso anche senza menartelo e senza porno. 
Se invece senza porno non funzioni hai un problema. Conosci donne messe così?


----------



## Ross (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho letto e studiato parecchio sull'argomento. Ti manderò la bibliografia. Ripeto. Probabilmente anche le donne cambieranno, le nuove generazioni sono già in cammino. Non sono sicura sia un progresso.
> 
> E no. Una sega davanti a un porno non fa di te un consumatore ..... e nemmeno un dipendente. Se riesci a fare sesso anche senza menartelo e senza porno.
> Se invece senza porno non funzioni hai un problema. Conosci donne messe così?


Sinceramente neanche uomini.

Credo che il futuro sia già attivato da almeno un decennio, visto che con 'coetanee' intendo donne sulla trentina. 

Tanto per far casistica ti confesso di farmi un bel po' di seghe e di non considerarlo affatto terribile: è molto pratico, igienico e salutare. 
Sesso completo richiede tempo e dedizione e non sempre rappresenta l'opzione migliore.


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sinceramente neanche uomini.
> 
> Credo che il futuro sia già attivato da almeno un decennio, visto che con 'coetanee' intendo donne sulla trentina.
> 
> ...


Il mio primo marito, che invece di scopare con me si faceva seghe quotidiane, mi ha detto più o meno la stessa cosa quando gli ho chiesto perché: è più facile. Avevamo 30 anni. 

Quindi capisco. E confermo che sarà certamente il presente o il futuro anche per tante giovani donne, non ho dubbi. Permettimi di pensare che non vi invidio


----------



## Ross (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Il mio primo marito, che invece di scopare con me si faceva seghe quotidiane, mi ha detto più o meno la stessa cosa quando gli ho chiesto perché: è più facile. Avevamo 30 anni.
> 
> Quindi capisco. E confermo che sarà certamente il presente o il futuro anche per tante giovani donne, non ho dubbi. Permettimi di pensare che non vi invidio


La prima frase preoccuperebbe chiunque. Il fatto è che io non mi faccio seghe invece di scopare con moglie. 
Semplicemente mi faccio seghe.
Altre volte scopo con moglie. 
Son due aspetti della mia sfera sessuale che credo di riuscire a gestire degnamente.

Insomma Divi, guardo porno, scopro porcate indecenti, provo ribrezzo, curiosità, piacere a veder cose belle...
Perché in mezzo a tanta schifezza si trovano pure robe bellissime anche solo da guardare. 

Non so se mi spiego: faccio gare di corsa provando emozioni incredibili. Ma se fanno la maratona di NY alla TV me la vedo...e me la godo anche parecchio, da spettatore esperto in materia.


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La prima frase preoccuperebbe chiunque. Il fatto è che io non mi faccio seghe invece di scopare con moglie.
> Semplicemente mi faccio seghe.
> Altre volte scopo con moglie.
> Son due aspetti della mia sfera sessuale che credo di riuscire a gestire degnamente.
> ...


Tesoro  lungi da me l'intenzione di farti sentire "sbagliato". Sono solo un'accesa sostenitrice del fatto che per essere alla pari, uomini e donne, non sia necessario fare le stesse cazzate :mexican: 
Non credo nella parità in tutto, insomma. A differenza evidentemente delle nuove generazioni di donne armate di testosterone .....

In tutto questo il sesso anche trasgressivo o le seghe o il vibratore o la capacità di fare porcherie e anche di schifarsene non sono "in sè" inclusi.


----------



## banshee (8 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Tesoro  lungi da me l'intenzione di farti sentire "sbagliato".* Sono solo un'accesa sostenitrice del fatto che per essere alla pari, uomini e donne, non sia necessario fare le stesse cazzate *:mexican:
> Non credo nella parità in tutto, insomma. A differenza evidentemente delle nuove generazioni di donne armate di testosterone .....
> 
> In tutto questo il sesso anche trasgressivo o le seghe o il vibratore o la capacità di fare porcherie e anche di schifarsene non sono "in sè" inclusi.


concordo. credo che sarebbe opportuno valorizzare le differenze piuttosto che cercare di appianarle per poter essere per forza uguali


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo. credo che sarebbe opportuno valorizzare le differenze piuttosto che cercare di appianarle per poter essere per forza uguali


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Agosto 2016)

*...*

Non so se sparo la cazzata di giornata, ma io x esempio ho notato nella mia esperienza, che l aspetto "visivo" è molto più acceso in genere in un maschio che in una femmina.

Mi riferisco al sesso ovviamente.

Il canale visivo in una femmina ho notato che è secondario. Anche il bondage ad esempio è molto più eccitante x una femmina, esaltando la percettivita su altri canali.

Questo su una statistica tutta mia personale.

Insomma.. C'è una "guardona" ogni 10 "guardoni", x sintetizzare.

Trasportato sul porno, e sulla visione come eccitamento, va da se che il maschio trova più attraente guardare un porno di una femmina.

Ma è un orientamento di genere, legato a percettivita sensoriali differenti, per quel che ho notato io


----------



## Eratò (9 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se sparo la cazzata di giornata, ma io x esempio ho notato nella mia esperienza, che l aspetto "visivo" è molto più acceso in genere in un maschio che in una femmina.
> 
> Mi riferisco al sesso ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Dipende pure da donna a donna però....a me un paio di bicipiti ben fatti,delle belle spalle larghe mi fanno un bel effetto eccitante


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se sparo la cazzata di giornata, ma io x esempio ho notato nella mia esperienza, che l aspetto "visivo" è molto più acceso in genere in un maschio che in una femmina.
> 
> Mi riferisco al sesso ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Quoto
A me i porno non eccitano
Giuro che ci ho provato ma niente 
Ma io sono visiva rasente allo zero


----------



## drusilla (9 Agosto 2016)

A me fa paura l'uniformazione a cui si tende con l'uso di youporn.Un catalogo a cui si attinge e che in uomini cresciuti a colpi di seghe sui video -scusatemi ma è così-può sembrare la "realtà", e giovani donne o anche meno giovani che si adegueranno a una mitologia di porche sempre aperte, bagnate, ansimanti, vogliose di cazz. depilate integralmente che godono in cinque minuti.


----------



## drusilla (9 Agosto 2016)

Diventa proprio un catalogo. Un test. Mesi fa ebbi una conversazione virtuale con una ragazza (credo fosse un fake ma in ogni caso anche se uomo era molto giovane) che faceva proprio un interrogatorio e una lista sulle cose che gradiva o meno. Molto spinte ma poi qialche cosetta di ordinaria amministrazione per me non le faceva assolutamente. Io le chiedevo: ma davvero prima di incontrare un possibile partner sessuale fai queste liste? Me l'imnaginavo spuntando caselle sulla modellistica. Mi disse che non voleva sorprese. Mi fece pena (nel caso fosse vera) con la sua mancanza di spontaneità,  coraggio, curiosità e voglia di essere stupita. Troppa cultura visiva à la carte.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2016)

È consumismo applicato al sesso.
Noi compriamo borse e scarpe, altri sesso.

Mia madre cucinava e si mangiava "quel che c'è ". Nessuno si lamentava. Adesso si chiede cosa si vuole mangiare a bimbetti di due anni.
Normale che per alcuni il sesso debba essere a là carte.


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2016)

Ragazze, di Verdi non ne ho più. Fatevene una ragione


----------



## drusilla (9 Agosto 2016)

Ci riflettevo e penso comunque che abbia una sua funzione molto importante. Il problema si pone nella dipendenza, come dicevate prima. In usarlo come enciclopedia e come bibbia; un po lo stesso impoverimento di usare solo wikipedia. In più, il fatto che sia un affare sembra fino a recentemente anche redditizio, aggiunge peso al "uniformare" e "esagerare". A che i filmini spontanei e amatoriali, o tanto spontanei non sono, o scimiottano le performances dei professionisti secondo me. Per concludere il pippone, che Noia :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ci riflettevo e penso comunque che abbia una sua funzione molto importante. Il problema si pone nella dipendenza, come dicevate prima. In usarlo come enciclopedia e come bibbia; un po lo stesso impoverimento di usare solo wikipedia. In più, il fatto che sia un affare sembra fino a recentemente anche redditizio, aggiunge peso al "uniformare" e "esagerare". A che i filmini spontanei e amatoriali, o tanto spontanei non sono, o scimiottano le performances dei professionisti secondo me. Per concludere il pippone, che Noia :carneval:


Anche le scarpe di vari colori per intonarsi al l'abbigliamento hanno una funzione, ma non sono legate a un aspetto che coinvolge i sentimenti e le conseguenze sono diverse. Concordo sulla noia. È la noia (come nei modelli di scarpe) che porta a ricercare ...modelli sempre più stimolanti.


----------



## Ross (10 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ci riflettevo e penso comunque che abbia una sua funzione molto importante. Il problema si pone nella dipendenza, come dicevate prima. In usarlo come enciclopedia e come bibbia; un po lo stesso impoverimento di usare solo wikipedia. In più, il fatto che sia un affare sembra fino a recentemente anche redditizio, aggiunge peso al "uniformare" e "esagerare". A che i filmini spontanei e amatoriali, o tanto spontanei non sono, o scimiottano le performances dei professionisti secondo me. Per concludere il pippone, che Noia :carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche le scarpe di vari colori per intonarsi al l'abbigliamento hanno una funzione, ma non sono legate a un aspetto che coinvolge i sentimenti e le conseguenze sono diverse. Concordo sulla noia. È la noia (come nei modelli di scarpe) che porta a ricercare ...modelli sempre più stimolanti.


Mah. Se devo dirla tutta, son felice della curiosità che mi porto dietro anche nel sesso.

Youporn stimola non solo la fantasia, ma anche la voglia di conoscenza... . 

Voglio dire: sono nel 2016...non nel Medioevo. Come si fa a infilare il termine 'noia' in una conversazione sul sesso?


Se ambisco a far parte del mio tempo devo sapere che questo è fatto anche di bondage, sesso anale, massaggi prostatici...tanta roba che potrei non fare mai, va bene. Ma voglio farmi un'idea di tutto, se possibile sperimentare quel che trovo attraente.

C'è un menù, signore...e se lo leggerete tutto potrete scegliere quel che più gradite. Youporn è uno dei sistemi più chiari ed espliciti per esplorare una lista molto lunga ed affascinante.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mah. Se devo dirla tutta, son felice della curiosità che mi porto dietro anche nel sesso.
> 
> Youporn stimola non solo la fantasia, ma anche la voglia di conoscenza... .
> 
> ...


Non so se ho usato anche io il termine noia ma lo penso anche io
Io non mi annoio nei discorsi di sesso o nel confrontarmi. Anzi lo trovo se fatto in un certo modo interessante e a volte, ammettiamolo, goliardico
Mi annoiano i porno. 
Proprio perchè la parola stimola la mia fantasia e il mio interesse più che la visione
Dopodichè ovviamente liberi tutti


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *È consumismo applicato al sesso.*
> Noi compriamo borse e scarpe, altri sesso.
> 
> Mia madre cucinava e si mangiava "quel che c'è ". Nessuno si lamentava. Adesso si chiede cosa si vuole mangiare a bimbetti di due anni.
> Normale che per alcuni il sesso debba essere a là carte.


Vero, nel senso più ampio e deleterio del termine. 
Come certe ridicole teorie che oggi riconducono la differenza sessuale tra maschi e femmine solo ad un fatto culturale.


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È consumismo applicato al sesso.
> Noi compriamo borse e scarpe, altri sesso.
> 
> Mia madre cucinava e si mangiava "quel che c'è ". Nessuno si lamentava. Adesso si chiede cosa si vuole mangiare a bimbetti di due anni.
> Normale che per alcuni il sesso debba essere a là carte.


La questione è però un po' più complessa. Le dipendenze da dopamina innescano comportamenti che incidono sulla qualità delle relazioni e talvolta rendono impossibile costruire e gestire relazioni sane. 
Non è solo questione di consumismo. Sono certe dipendenze a reggere certi mercati. Addirittura certi mercati si costruiscono su certe dipendenze, nella legalità....... Che non significa nella salute.

Edit: intendo che non si tratta solo dell'aspetto socio-educativo ......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È consumismo applicato al sesso.
> Noi compriamo borse e scarpe, altri sesso.
> 
> Mia madre cucinava e si mangiava* "quel che c'è "*. Nessuno si lamentava. Adesso si chiede cosa si vuole mangiare a bimbetti di due anni.
> Normale che per alcuni il sesso debba essere a là carte.


vuoi dire che le unioni dal punto di vista sessuale in altri tempi erano un accontentarsi di "quel che c'era?"
e trovi che questo atteggiamneto fosse migliore di quello di adesso?

io trovo che dove c'è libertà di scelta c'è possibilità di evoluzione e di maggiore conoscenza, anche se questo comporta la diffusione di abitudini malsane che poi sconfinano nelle patologie.
abbiamo apposta come genitori la possibilità di scegliere e di arginare, di proporre alternative e di educare figli nella consapevolezza del proprio corpo.
compreso il fatto di far capire ,per esempio a una femmina, che se mai le dovesse piacere essere sbattuta a novanta e contemporanemanete penetrata da dietro con un vibratore  oppure ricevere in piena faccia lo sperma dell'uomo con cui sa consenzientemente facendo sesso e leccarselo tutto godendo della visione di lui che viene, e magari riguardare insieme a lui il video in cui è stata filmata mentre glielo leccava voluttuosamente non dovrebbe sentirsi meno donna, o donna oggetto, o pornografica perchè invece di godere nella fantasia gode anche guardando.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi dire che le unioni dal punto di vista sessuale in altri tempi erano un accontentarsi di "quel che c'era?"
> e trovi che questo atteggiamneto fosse migliore di quello di adesso?
> 
> io trovo che dove c'è libertà di scelta c'è possibilità di evoluzione e di maggiore conoscenza, anche se questo comporta la diffusione di abitudini malsane che poi sconfinano nelle patologie.
> ...


Io dubito fortemente che si possa educare a questo, così come non ha funzionato per tutte educare all'opposto. Si può educare alla libertà del l'accettazione di sé in tutti i campi, accettando il sé. Questo tra l'altro è molto difficile.
L'esempio del mangi sta minestra o salti dalla finestra era per evidenziare un cambiamento radicale dalla non scelta all'eccesso di possibilità di scelta consumistica.
Il tuo esempio non lo trovo pornografico se non in una visione pornografica. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Ross (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi dire che le unioni dal punto di vista sessuale in altri tempi erano un accontentarsi di "quel che c'era?"
> e trovi che questo atteggiamneto fosse migliore di quello di adesso?
> 
> io trovo che dove c'è libertà di scelta c'è possibilità di evoluzione e di maggiore conoscenza, anche se questo comporta la diffusione di abitudini malsane che poi sconfinano nelle patologie.
> ...


Due parole su tutte, da sottolineare: libertà di scelta ed evoluzione.

La prima credo sia data da chiunque per scontata. 

La seconda ho paura di no...ed è comunque importantissima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dubito fortemente che si possa educare a questo, così come non ha funzionato per tutte educare all'opposto. Si può educare alla libertà del l'accettazione di sé in tutti i campi, accettando il sé. Questo tra l'altro è molto difficile.
> L'esempio del mangi sta minestra o salti dalla finestra era per evidenziare un cambiamento radicale dalla non scelta all'eccesso di possibilità di scelta consumistica.
> Il tuo esempio non lo trovo pornografico se non in una visione pornografica. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


sì, capisco. vuoi dire che tu, e molte altre come te, il sesso l'avete sempre vissuto e fatto in questi termini come la cosa più naturale del mondo, perchè non avete una visione pornografica.

allora youporn non dovrebbe costituire un problema


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi dire che le unioni dal punto di vista sessuale in altri tempi erano un accontentarsi di "quel che c'era?"
> e trovi che questo atteggiamneto fosse migliore di quello di adesso?
> 
> io trovo che dove c'è libertà di scelta c'è possibilità di evoluzione e di maggiore conoscenza, anche se questo comporta la diffusione di abitudini malsane che poi sconfinano nelle patologie.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, non è compito dei genitori educare a pensare questo, ma semmai dare degli strumenti di pensiero ai propri figli perchè un domani possano, nella loro crescita cognitiva, arrivare eventualmente a quell'idea (o magari invece a non condividerla).


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, capisco. vuoi dire che tu, e molte altre come te, il sesso l'avete sempre vissuto e fatto in questi termini come la cosa più naturale del mondo, perchè non avete una visione pornografica.
> 
> allora youporn non dovrebbe costituire un problema


Sempre mi pare troppo. Pure noioso nella realtà come nel porno.
Infatti non credo che il porno sia un problema per degli adulti. Così come non costituisce un problema il golf che non mi diverte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, non è compito dei genitori educare a pensare questo, ma semmai *dare degli strumenti di pensiero ai propri figli perchè un domani possano, nella loro crescita cognitiva, arrivare eventualmente a quell'idea *(o magari invece a non condividerla).


è esattamente quel che volevo dire
io intendo sottolineare il fatto che non si può educare dicendo gli uomini sono visivi (o guardoni, termine che connota già negativamente e denuncia a mio avviso un certo tipo di educazione restrittiva) e le donne no.

non si può educare a una diversità di genere, ma a una diversità *individuale*, o si rischia che una persona (ho fatto volutamente l'esempio di una femmina, ma lo estendo anche al maschio dove una educazione gli imponesse certi parametri di machismo, ad esempio) si senta in colpa .


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è esattamente quel che volevo dire
> io intendo sottolineare il fatto che non si può educare dicendo gli uomini sono visivi (o guardoni, termine che connota già negativamente e denuncia a mio avviso un certo tipo di educazione restrittiva) e le donne no.
> *
> non si può educare a una diversità di genere, ma a una diversità individuale, o si rischia che una persona* (ho fatto volutamente l'esempio di una femmina, ma lo estendo anche al maschio dove una educazione gli imponesse certi parametri di machismo, ad esempio) si senta in colpa .


concordo
Poi non è forse sempre facile
Io per esempio sono più aperta mio marito più categorico e questo a volte incide nel messaggio che passiamo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre mi pare troppo. *Pure noioso nella realtà come nel porno*.
> Infatti non credo che il porno sia un problema per degli adulti. Così come non costituisce un problema il golf che non mi diverte.


scusa, ma legare il concetto di noia al sesso mi fa pensare che lo si stia facendo o lo si sia fatto con altre finalità.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è esattamente quel che volevo dire
> io intendo sottolineare il fatto che non si può educare dicendo gli uomini sono visivi (o guardoni, termine che connota già negativamente e denuncia a mio avviso un certo tipo di educazione restrittiva) e le donne no.
> 
> non si può educare a una diversità di genere, ma a una diversità *individuale*, o si rischia che una persona (ho fatto volutamente l'esempio di una femmina, ma lo estendo anche al maschio dove una educazione gli imponesse certi parametri di machismo, ad esempio) si senta in colpa .


ah ok, non c'eravamo capiti allora  su questo sono d'accordo... non si dovrebbe educare mai per categorie, nè di genere, nè religiose, nè sociali. Ma a coltivare la propria "singolarità" di pensiero, che poi sicuramente troverà la strada più idonea sulla quale camminare con gli altri. Non è facile farlo, ma si dovrebbe tendere a quello.


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi dire che le unioni dal punto di vista sessuale in altri tempi erano un accontentarsi di "quel che c'era?"
> e trovi che questo atteggiamneto fosse migliore di quello di adesso?
> 
> io trovo che dove c'è libertà di scelta c'è possibilità di evoluzione e di maggiore conoscenza, anche se questo comporta la diffusione di abitudini malsane che poi sconfinano nelle patologie.
> ...



bè dai da questo punto di vista, se non altro, i miei mi hanno cresciuta bene :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, ma legare il concetto di noia al sesso mi fa pensare che lo si stia facendo o lo si sia fatto con altre finalità.


Parlo per me io non trovo il sesso noioso, anzi , trovo il porno noioso perchè è sesso privo delle cose che rendono per me il sesso molto interessante


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, non c'eravamo capiti allora  su questo sono d'accordo... non si dovrebbe educare mai per categorie, nè di genere, nè religiose, nè sociali. Ma a coltivare la propria "singolarità" di pensiero, che poi sicuramente troverà la strada più idonea sulla quale camminare con gli altri. Non è facile farlo, ma si dovrebbe tendere a quello.



si infatti, apparte le cazzate, volevo risponderti che io l'avevo intesa proprio in quel modo, ma vedo che ti ha già risposto Chiara

Comunque si, per nulla facile, ma se mai avrò un figlio cercherò di insegnare questo. Nel mio piccolo cerco di impararlo sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me io non trovo il sesso noioso, anzi , trovo il porno noioso perchè è sesso privo delle cose che rendono per me il sesso molto interessante


"il sesso senza amore è un'esperienza vuota, ma tra le esperienze vuote è la più interessante" (cit.)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> "il sesso senza amore è un'esperienza vuota, ma tra le esperienze vuote è la più interessante" (cit.)


O mio Dio non pensavo all'amore figurati 
Sono una di quella che da alla parola amore un significato troppo importante per inserirla in un discorso come questo


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> si infatti, apparte le cazzate, volevo risponderti che io l'avevo intesa proprio in quel modo, ma vedo che ti ha già risposto Chiara
> 
> Comunque si, per nulla facile, ma se mai avrò un figlio cercherò di insegnare questo. *Nel mio piccolo cerco di impararlo sulla mia pelle*.


pure io, e rende molto più interessante la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io, e rende molto più interessante la vita.


Penso che sia il modo migliore per capire e conoscere


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O mio Dio *non pensavo all'amore figurati*
> Sono una di quella che da alla parola amore un significato troppo importante per inserirla in un discorso come questo


lo so  ma mi sono ricordato della citazione di Woody... a-mors, immortale. Direi che hai ragione, non è da mischiare in questo discorso


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so  ma mi sono ricordato della citazione di Woody... a-mors, immortale. Direi che hai ragione, non è da mischiare in questo discorso


Non conoscevo la citazione, mi piace


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che sia il modo migliore per capire e conoscere


senza dubbio... e anche il meno noioso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, ma legare il concetto di noia al sesso mi fa pensare che lo si stia facendo o lo si sia fatto con altre finalità.


Perché mai nessuno trova strano che possa essere noioso farlo sempre alla missionaria al buio e invece si trova strano che si possa trovare noioso farlo in altri modi.
Tutto può essere noioso se modalità unica di espressione e comunicazione.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai nessuno trova strano che possa essere noioso farlo sempre alla missionaria al buio e invece si trova strano che si possa trovare noioso farlo in altri modi.
> *Tutto può essere noioso se modalità unica di espressione e comunicazione.*


E' innegabile.


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2016)

Ciao

comunque, mai visto un film prono. Perciò a riguardo non posso esprimermi. 
So solo una cosa. Imparare a stare bene con se stessi e con gli altri ... poi le cose si sviluppano da sé. 
E si riesce a scegliere nella marea di proposte che ci sono ... perché si sa cosa si vuole e si cerca. 
È un difficile insegnamento. Dura tutta una vita. Ma è bene iniziare da piccoli ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai nessuno trova strano che possa essere noioso farlo sempre alla missionaria al buio e invece si trova strano che si possa trovare noioso farlo in altri modi.
> Tutto può essere noioso se modalità unica di espressione e comunicazione.


Quello che ho espresso io non c'entra niente con la posizione o con i modi, le tempistiche, l'uso di accessori.


----------



## Spot (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È consumismo applicato al sesso.
> Noi compriamo borse e scarpe, altri sesso.
> 
> Mia madre cucinava e si mangiava "quel che c'è ". Nessuno si lamentava.  Adesso si chiede cosa si vuole mangiare a bimbetti di due anni.
> Normale che per alcuni il sesso debba essere a là carte.


Il consumismo legato al sesso c'è sempre stato. Nella  cinematografia, il boom è negli anni '70 (quindi non adesso), dove  l'industria del porno arriva a dimensioni forse più grandi e imponenti  (anche culturalmente) di tutto il resto dell'industria cinematografica.
E riguardo alla rappresentazione distorta, o esagerata, del sesso, non si scherzava nemmeno all'epoca.

C'è  da capire se il problema sia la pornografia in sè o la comparsa di  canali di distribuzione/fruizione dello stampo di youporn (per  intenderci: pornografia in genere amatoriale - iperaccessibile -  utilizzabile con scarso controllo già da i giovanissimi e soprattutto in  solitaria).
Personalmente, da buona natìa dell'era digitale, non  posso che vedere con favore la possibilità di un accesso sempre più  "fluido" a qualsiasi tipo di materiale - inerente al sesso o no -.
Insomma,  il problema non è il materiale, spesso, ma la mancanza di strumenti per  gestirlo. Parlando della mia generazione e di quelle immediatamente  successive: internet offre accesso facilissimo a materiale erotico di  ogni genere, in maniera però tendenzialmente "solipsistica" (se può usa'  come termine?), mentre mancano spesso l'educazione (familiare) e il  confronto/comunicazione tra coetanei (l'atto pratico gioca anche il suo  ruolo, ma viene, per assurdo, in secondaria a mio avviso).
Da qui, effettivamente, il rischio di distorsione di cui parlava [MENTION=4239]drusilla[/MENTION]...

In ogni caso, io ho sempre preferito xnxx.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il consumismo legato al sesso c'è sempre stato. Nella  cinematografia, il boom è negli anni '70 (quindi non adesso), dove  l'industria del porno arriva a dimensioni forse più grandi e imponenti  (anche culturalmente) di tutto il resto dell'industria cinematografica.
> E riguardo alla rappresentazione distorta, o esagerata, del sesso, non si scherzava nemmeno all'epoca.
> 
> C'è  da capire se il problema sia la pornografia in sè o la comparsa di  canali di distribuzione/fruizione dello stampo di youporn (per  intenderci: pornografia in genere amatoriale - iperaccessibile -  utilizzabile con scarso controllo già da i giovanissimi e soprattutto in  solitaria).
> ...


Il consumismo non è nato ieri e non lo legavo solo al porno in rete, ma a una visione della vita consumistica. Storicamente è un battito di ciglia. 
Concordo per quanto riguarda il resto. 
L'educazione non può mai essere specifica ma generale. Si cerca di guidare la costruzione di personalità sicure e poi sarà quel che sarà.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dipende pure da donna a donna però....a me un paio di bicipiti ben fatti,delle belle spalle larghe mi fanno un bel effetto eccitante


ovviamente!! 
se così non fosse l'industria del beauty non vi avrebbe fondato le sue fortune..

in effetti mi riferivo a contesto erotico di film in se... come attrattiva, ma più al contesto che al "corpo"

Le volte che mi vien voglia di guardar qualcosa, la mia selezione è ad esempio ferocissima... su 1000 potrei scartarne 999.. 

comincia col togliere tutti quelli "industriali", chiaramente finti o artefatti, costruiti 

restano quelli "artigianali", ma ancora la selezione continua.. 
tanti discorsi a me non piacciono.. battutine continue che non fanno ridere nemmeno il gatto di mia suocera..

donne che fanno oooohhh aaaahhh solo se uno starnutisce.. eliminare...

insomma.. alla fine per i miei criteri resta molto ma molto poco...

e magari di quel che resta, i protagonisti non hanno neppure un corpo attraente... :unhappy:


----------

